# Zabbix and jails advise



## fred974 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I finally managed to get zaabbix to work on my host and agent..
I have 1 physical server and run many jails inside it. At the moment I only monitor the host but could anyone please advise if I shoud alos install the aget inside all the jail?
If no, how can i monitor jail uptime, web server inside the jails and database jail?


----------



## Quip (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't think jail has uptime. This command just shows uptime of the host.

If you want to run any command from the host inside the jail, you can use jexec(8).
For example

```
# jexec 1 uptime
12:05AM  up 28 days, 22:50, 0 users, load averages: 0.93, 0.90, 0.90
```

I don't know how you are monitoring web server or database if they are not in a jail but I think you can use the same style of monitoring in jail, just execute needed command from the host in jail with jexec(8)
You can execute those command from UserParameter in zabbix_agentd.conf


----------

